# cannot access to my sierra GL6110 USB  (phone.modem 3G for sending SMS )



## daniel_oleo (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi,

I've got a USB modem/phone 3G that I connect to my server under FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE. I want to use to send SMS throught smstools (or another software). I try it on an UBUNTU machine and all works perfectly, so the hardware is correct. I can send SMS in this configuration. On FreeBSD, only the generic driver ugen recognizes the device.


```
[I]Jan 12 15:26:58 bla root: Unknown USB device: vendor 0x114f product 0x1234 bus uhub1
Jan 12 15:26:58 bla kernel: ugen1.2: <WAVECOM> at usbus1[/I]

lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel            9 Jan 12 15:27 /dev/ugen1.2 -> usb/1.2.0
```

I can interrogate it through 
	
	



```
# lsusb

Bus /dev/usb Device /dev/ugen1.2: ID 114f:1234 Wavecom 
Device Descriptor:
  bLength                18
  bDescriptorType         1
  bcdUSB               2.00
  bDeviceClass            2 Communications
  bDeviceSubClass         0 
  bDeviceProtocol         0 
  bMaxPacketSize0         8
  idVendor           0x114f Wavecom
  idProduct          0x1234 
  bcdDevice            0.00
  iManufacturer           1 WAVECOM
  iProduct                2 WAVECOM MODEM
  iSerial                 3 BG0530006002200
  bNumConfigurations      1
  Configuration Descriptor:
    bLength                 9
    bDescriptorType         2
    wTotalLength           85
    bNumInterfaces          3
    bConfigurationValue     1
    iConfiguration          0 
    bmAttributes         0xc0
      Self Powered
    MaxPower               20mA
    Interface Descriptor:
      bLength                 9
      bDescriptorType         4
      bInterfaceNumber        0
      bAlternateSetting       0
      bNumEndpoints           1
      bInterfaceClass         2 Communications
      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Abstract (modem)
      bInterfaceProtocol      1 AT-commands (v.25ter)
      iInterface              0 
      CDC Header:
        bcdCDC               1.10
      CDC Call Management:
        bmCapabilities       0x03
          call management
          use DataInterface
        bDataInterface          1
      CDC ACM:
        bmCapabilities       0x07
          sends break
          line coding and serial state
          get/set/clear comm features
      CDC Union:
        bMasterInterface        0
        bSlaveInterface         1 
      Endpoint Descriptor:
        bLength                 7
        bDescriptorType         5
        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN
        bmAttributes            3
          Transfer Type            Interrupt
          Synch Type               None
          Usage Type               Data
        wMaxPacketSize     0x0010  1x 16 bytes
        bInterval             100
    Interface Descriptor:
      bLength                 9
      bDescriptorType         4
      bInterfaceNumber        1
      bAlternateSetting       0
      bNumEndpoints           2
      bInterfaceClass        10 CDC Data
      bInterfaceSubClass      0 Unused
      bInterfaceProtocol      0 
      iInterface              0 
      Endpoint Descriptor:
        bLength                 7
        bDescriptorType         5
        bEndpointAddress     0x83  EP 3 IN
        bmAttributes            2
          Transfer Type            Bulk
          Synch Type               None
          Usage Type               Data
        wMaxPacketSize     0x0040  1x 64 bytes
        bInterval               0
      Endpoint Descriptor:
        bLength                 7
        bDescriptorType         5
        bEndpointAddress     0x03  EP 3 OUT
        bmAttributes            2
          Transfer Type            Bulk
          Synch Type               None
          Usage Type               Data
        wMaxPacketSize     0x0040  1x 64 bytes
        bInterval               0
    Interface Descriptor:
      bLength                 9
      bDescriptorType         4
      bInterfaceNumber        2
      bAlternateSetting       0
      bNumEndpoints           0
      bInterfaceClass       254 Application Specific Interface
      bInterfaceSubClass      1 Device Firmware Update
      bInterfaceProtocol      1 
      iInterface              4 WAVECOM DFU
      Device Firmware Upgrade Interface Descriptor:
        bLength                             9
        bDescriptorType                    33
        bmAttributes                        1
          Will Not Detach
          Manifestation Intolerant
          Upload Unsupported
          Download Supported
        wDetachTimeout                  20000 milliseconds
        wTransferSize                    1024 bytes
        bcdDFUVersion                   1.10
Device Status:     0x0001
  Self Powered


can't get device qualifier: Input/output error
can't get debug descriptor: Input/output error
```
. 
I see the configuration descriptor, the three interface descriptors and the three endpoints descriptors (one interrupt, on bulk data in, one bulk data out).

I guess that these three endpoints are correspondent to these three devices:


```
crw-rw----  1 root  usb    0, 137 Jan 12 15:26 1.2.0
crw-rw----  1 root  usb    0, 152 Jan 12 15:26 1.2.1
crw-rw----  1 root  usb    0, 153 Jan 12 15:26 1.2.3
```

So there are one to send data another to receive data etc.. I cannot use them to communicate friendly with my device.

So my question is  what I can do to have an access of a highest level ( like TTY on the UBUNTU machine for exemple). Can I find, somewhere a driver for this device? Or someone know another USB device through which I can send SMS, like the sierra for which exist a freebsd FreeBSD driver more suitable than the generic ugen.

Name and model of a modem / phone: Sierra wireless GL6110
Interface: USB 



Thanks in advance

Daniel


----------



## fnucc (Jan 13, 2012)

As far as I know there's no FreeBSD driver for GL6110. I have no experience with other devices so maybe some other forum member can help.


----------

